# Winston and Vega



## SOOOSKA (Sep 17, 2007)

So the babies are here, trying to settle in. They are doing pretty good. Daisy Mae is not too happy that she has to share her room with these two intruders. The first couple of times she was out all she would do run beside their cage. She's getting a little better today just doing the run once or twice. 

They run around the bedroom and in the hallway, they went up to Wilbur & Jackies doorway, which has the baby gates, well that turned out to be not a good idea, Wilbur & Jackie had a little scuffle so we ended up putting cardboard between the two baby gates. 

I'm going to build them a bigger cage with a couple of levels. I figured out a way to make them 12 inches (just overlap them 2 inches).

Well here are a few pictures of the two beauties.


















And one of Daisy Mae looking grumpy.






More to follow.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry posted one picture twice.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Haley (Sep 17, 2007)

I fixed it for ya 

Im so happy to hear theyre settling in well. I really hope Daisy Mae gets used to having them around. They would all be so cute together. She does look pretty grumpy in that last pic though.

They are just so cute. I miss them already!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 17, 2007)

She is soooo grumpy! :rofl:It's amusing how much she can portray her grumpiness, I feel the disapproval from here!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Sep 17, 2007)

*Yay, they're home! We got our new bunnies on the same day. *

*Oh my gosh, Daisy Mae looks mad! She'd be scary if she wasn't so darn cute! Ookpik has been giving me the same look. We're so cruel for bringing friends home for them, poor bunnies.*


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 17, 2007)

I LOOOOooove Vega!!! She is even sweeter in person that she is in those pictures!!

___________
Nadia


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 17, 2007)

OMG - this is PRICELESS! You need to put it on a mug or something.....

Daisy Mae is always welcome to visit Lionhead Land....I think Tiny is fascinated by her ever since seeing her in her Easter bonnet..

Peg*


SOOOSKA wrote: *


> And one of Daisy Mae looking grumpy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 18, 2007)

Here's a couple of pictures of the new babies. My god they are so cute. I love them so much already.











Susan


----------



## Penna (Sep 18, 2007)

They're gorgous!! :biggrin2:

Daisy Mae's face is priceless!!


----------



## Haley (Sep 18, 2007)

Aww Susan, those are priceless. Im getting all teary eyed here because they look so happy and soo relaxed. They must know they are finally home.


----------



## Butterfinger (Sep 18, 2007)

They are sooo cute  I love the black and white one's coloring and eyes (I don't think you said which was Vega and which was Winston :? Or maybe I just don't pay attention well enough, aha ) 

I loooove Daisy Mae's grumpy face :grumpy: :biggrin2: So angry! 

~Diana and Butter


----------



## Haley (Sep 18, 2007)

Diana, did you see their Travel Blog?

Winston is the black and white lionhead :biggrin2:


----------



## Butterfinger (Sep 18, 2007)

Ah, no I didn't! :shock: Thanks~  

Winston it is, then. Just from looking at them, I would have guessed Winston was the lop, but I would have been wroooong


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 19, 2007)

OK so they have now been moved into our bedroom, they are so darn cute. I'm going to make (well start at least)the permanent cage tomorrow. It will be 2 x 4 with a second level for them. I am going to make them as tho they are 12 inches not 14 as I got all the wood pieces cut at that length. I will post pictures when I finish making it.

They seen very happy to be in our room, as does Daisy Mae and Wilbur & Jackie.They are far enough away (well really not that far but far enough that I hope Wilbur & Jackie will not fight again. Please keep your fingers crossed for me, I really don't want to have to sit outside their room again for a whole night making sure they didn't fight.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Sep 19, 2007)

Im glad to hear things are working better since the move! 

Did you sleep ok with noisy bunnies in your room?


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 19, 2007)

They are *so* adorable
:hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts:


----------



## EiuGirl316 (Sep 19, 2007)

Glad to hear they're finally settled in at their new home!

Hehe, I love that last picture of Daisy Mae. So cute!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 19, 2007)

Haley they were actually pretty quiet last night. They were chewing the toilet paper rolls I gave them.

Here's a cute video of Winston Chris took.





Susan:apollo:


----------



## f_j (Sep 19, 2007)

That is such a cute video! His coloring really is gorgeous.


----------



## Haley (Sep 19, 2007)

aww I loved the video, tell Chris I said thank you for everything. Im so happy things are working out better today.

Winston looks so happy, like he's starting to come out of his shell a little? He's such a special boy. Cant wait to see their cage when its all done, but it looks like they have a great temporary setup for now (I saw the litter box-perfect)!


----------



## Crystalballl (Sep 20, 2007)

My goodness, I feel like I've been gone FOREVER!! I've missed too much. But we're back up and running now. Thank god. 

I am totally stealing Vega. I think she is the cutest thing ever. And she would match up just perfectly with my Bandit and Holly. A lop in every colour 

I'm so happy the babies are home now. It was so nice to meet you Haley! We definitely must all meet again. I'd love to meet up with Nadia and Lindsey (f_j) too. 

I've been sick all this week, so I'm so sorry I haven't been around to help you with them this week Susan! I will try and get down there a couple times next week. 

Crystal


----------



## Leslie102 (Sep 20, 2007)

That is such a cute video! I watched it twice:biggrin2: Vega and Winston are so cute and they are so lucky to have a home with the two of you! I hope Daisy Mae is feeling less grumpy


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 21, 2007)

Well the two new babies are in our bedroom now, everybunny seems much happier and Chris loves it as he gets to stare at them when he's in bed. 

We haven't finished the new cage yet as we have decided to start getting rid of junk that we have collected over the past too many years to make more room for us and them. LOL We are going to make a bigger run for them to.

Here's a few pictures of the new babies that Chris took yesterday. They really are cute.





































Haley Chris said to me "Make sure Haley sees these picture. "

Enjoy

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Haley (Sep 21, 2007)

Adorable! They look so happy and relaxed all stretched out like that. Im so glad theyre settling in and that the other bunnies are all coping ok with them in another room.

Bedroom bunnies are the best. :biggrin2:Tell Chris I love the pics :thumbup


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 26, 2007)

Well finally their new cage is almost done. We tried 3 different ways to do it (I guess i should have listened to Chris in the first place LOL). So they will be staying in our room,by God they are noisy little buggers at night. They move around so much and throw their toys around.

I'll get some pictures in a bit.

Susan


----------



## Haley (Sep 27, 2007)

Yay! Cant wait to see pics!

Did you try running your hepa filter at night Susan? Try that or a fan to help with noise 

It might also help to remove their ball/toys at night and put in something soft like paper towel rolls or something like that..


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's the new Palace. They seem to like it. Vega even gave Winston kisses.





















Susan:apollo:


----------



## Haley (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh my gosh that is an awesome cage! Good work to you and Chris! You guys make the best cages- theyre so sturdy!

So did you end up just buying new flooring. Sorry again for not measuring It looks so awesome though. I love the white and black, it matches Winston.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome Susan and Chris! That setup is great, sadly, I want more pics:shock:. Hee hee, I'll wait. 

I am so happy for you and them I could sqeal. I'm so happy to see them in their forever home. You guys are the best:kiss1:.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 28, 2007)

A few more pictures of the babies. I bought them a sofa from PetCetera yesterday, it was on sale for $19.99 from $59.99. It took up too much room in their cage so it's now in their run. Vega loves it. I did put a little chair in their cage.

Haley yes we just went a bought new flooring.





















Enjoy

Susan:apollo:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 28, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> So they will be staying in our room,by God they are noisy little buggers at night. They move around so much and throw their toys around.


You actually get used to it after a while. When we finally got Sparky and Scooter moved to their own area, I missed their night noises.


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 28, 2007)

I LOVE the new pictures, and the viedeo is too cute. I love that your hubby is so into the rabbits. Reminds me of Neil - he likes having the buns in our bedroom as well.

The first few nights we had Misty in our room when she was a baby, she played this game all night - try to see how far onto the bed she could jump. So all night long she was running and jumping onto the bed. It was hilarious - and too cute for us to stop her. And yes, the noise is a lot to get used to, but you do get used to it. I've taken away alot of noisy things from them though cause they do play ALL night long.

Winston totally looks like he is coming out of his shell. I just remember how shy he was in the hour or so that he was here, poor babe. He is so sweet, and Vega, my lovely Vega.... I totally want to bunny nap her....

_________________
Nadia


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Great pics, Susan. They look great. Vega is beautiful and seems like the perfect little girl. I'm still ga-ga over Winston - he's just stunning. 

I can't believe he was actually at my house and I let him go! What was I thinking?! 

I'm so happy they've both found their forever home with you. They couldn't get a better bunny mom!


----------



## Haley (Oct 4, 2007)

aww I love the new furniture!

How are the babies doing this weeK?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Haley, the Babies are doing great. They love their new home. Winston's favorite spot is on the top level watching everyone. He still doesn't like to be picked up but once you catch him he's ok. Vega is doing lots of Binkies. 

I will get more pictures and post them. The trouble with the 2 of them is the don't stay in one place long enough to get a good picture.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 12, 2007)

Here's a video of Vega and Winston. Sorry it's so dark.





Susan:apollo:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 12, 2007)

Here's some new pictures of the 2 new Babies. Chris & I LOVE them so much. They are really sweet. Vega is a real Doll, she loves getting Rubbies on her head and cheeks, she doesn't mindbeing picked up, Winston on the other hand gets scared when we try to pick him up. Once you actually pick him up he's not too bad.


























<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e316/Soooska/DSC02275.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

Enjoy

Susan:apollo:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 16, 2007)

Here's a few more pictures of the new babies.





















Enjoy

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Crystalballl (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh my goodness, they are just so adorable!!! I can't wait to come see them! I've missed all my bunnies.


----------



## Haley (Oct 16, 2007)

Geeze I tried replying twice and it keeps eating my posts!

I love all the new Winston and Vega pics. They just look so relaxed and at ease. 

This is just too cute:






I miss little Winston but I know he has such a wonderful mommy and daddy. He and Vega are two very lucky bunnies.


----------



## cheryl (Oct 16, 2007)

They are two of the most sweetest little bunnies...their pictures are just awesome,and what a great mum and dad they both have now....lucky lil bunnies 

cheryl


----------



## Haley (Nov 8, 2007)

Susan, how are the babies doing? We need some more Winston pics!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Haley, the babies are good. 

Winston is a real charmer, he's just so darn cute. he actually lets you pet him now. He's still real difficult to pick up though. I will get some more pictures soon. 

Vega is a doll she loves to,be petted especially behind her ears. She loves to be picked up too. She's so, cute she will walk on Chris's back when he lays on the floor. She however will PeePee when she's playing on her pillow. I use to think it was Winston but I found the real culprit when I caught her doing it. So lets just say we are going through a lot of Vinegar cleaning the carpet.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 8, 2007)

Here's a couple of pictures of Winston & Vega. I need to make them another Blankie for them to rest on. Of course it's going to be Pink.














Susan:apollo:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 8, 2007)

When I first saw Winston, I thought he was a guinea pig!!!

But they both look so happy and adorable. Have fun with them!!!

I love their new cage too. You did a good job!

Poor Daisy Mae though... haha!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 13, 2007)

Here's a picture of the "Love Birds" resting on their sofa. They are so darn cute.






Susan:apollo:

PS

Winston almost gave Chris & I a Heart Attack a couple of days ago. He was in their cage laying right on his side withall feet sticking right out. I said to Chris "Is he breathing" and he said oh yeah leave him alone. I got closer but because he's black it was really hard to see if he was breathing. Chris then got worried too, he opened the cage door and he still didn't move. At that time Chris got real worried, he then called his name and touched him, he jumped up and looked at us as if to say "Leave me alone Mommie & Daddy, can't I get any sleep around here." Needless to say we were both very relieved.


----------



## Haley (Nov 13, 2007)

Aww they look so beautiful on their couch. Its like a photo out of Lifestyles of the Rich and Famous (Bunny Edition) :biggrin2:

Thats so funny about Winston. He must be very relaxed with you guys. It makes me so happy bc I think about how skittish he was all the time. He must be settling in now 

They are both so beautiful. I need to come bunnynap - er I meanvisit - them all again soon!

Ohand Montana, we all thought the same of Winston when we first saw him- he does look like a little guinea pig. We also think he looks like a Phantom of the Opera bunny


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh, there's so many threads in this forum that I haven't even looked at yet, and this was one of them. Omigosh, those two are so precious!!! Vega has beautiful coloring, and Winston...wow, doesn't he just stand out? Love love love his markings! Oh, btw...I too thought from the first photo that he was a guinea pig, but I've found that with a lot of lionheads; certain ones have the look of a guinea pig to them. It's the shape of the head and the shorter ears, and the long tufts of fur, I think. Winston is just adorable. 

I also really like their sofa! LOL I'd thought of getting one for Anna and Yofi, but my strong suspicion is that it would very quickly be turned into a litter box. Your two are so neat and tidy-looking...my guys are _slobs_ (*whispering* esp. Yofi)!

Susan, I _love_ your little ones!! *Sigh* :inlove:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 15, 2007)

Uh, are they attached to the side of each other??? 

They seem to always be right there next to the other one!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh My Goodness, my little Winston is so cute. For a treat at dinner time I gave Winston & Vega a strawberry. Vega took hers from the plate, I offered Winston his. He wouldn't take it from me. Instead he took Vega's right from her mouth. They then proceeded to keep taking it from each others mouth. At one time they were actually eating it at the same time.

They did the same thing last week with a long piece of hay. They were both eating it at the same time. It reminded me of the movie "The Lady & The Tramp" when they were eating the piece of spaghetti. Of course I didn't have my camera handy.

Oh the joy they give me watching the things they do.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Haley (Nov 28, 2007)

Aww how come stuff like that always happens when the camera is no where to be found? That always happens to me!

Those two are just so adorable together


----------



## binkies (Nov 28, 2007)

They are sovery bonded! That snuggling to too cute. And sharing ( or not) strawberries, how sweet!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 19, 2007)

Here's a few Christmas pictures of Winston & Vega (she was not very co-operative)































Enjoy

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Haley (Dec 19, 2007)

aww those are so cute! I'd love to finda Winstonunder my treethis year


----------

